# Tiefling Character Background



## gideonpepys

One of my players is interested in exploring Zeitgeist tieflings because they are 'much cooler than core'.  But he needs help with his background.

I am concerned about how to integrate such a visibly identifiable enemy into the campaign in general, and the RHC in particular.

I don't want to hand-wave this: it should be a rich seam, roleplay-wise.  But I'm looking for interesting suggestions?

Should he be, for example, Danoran? 

Just how much anti-tiefling prejudice will there be on the streets of Flint?

Why would this guy be in the RHC in the first place?

Answers on a postcard please!


----------



## RangerWickett

or






He could be an officer sent over from Danor on a specific (long-term) mission.

Alternately:






He could be a Risuri from a family of immigrants, but everyone assumes he's an outsider and hates him, so he works extra hard to prove himself and show the locals up.


----------



## gideonpepys

That really is my favouritest thread reply ever.


----------



## Colmarr

Alternatively, the PC could be in exile for speaking out against the Yerasol Wars or the ruling Jierre family.

We know from the players guide that there is at least one tiefling working on Risuri technology so maybe the PC is accepted into the RHC for his insight into Danoran interests.


----------

